# 68 with auto clunks shifting into drive or reverse



## BigDBigD (Jan 7, 2017)

I searched through all 27 pages in the transmission and differential discussion section and did an advanced search but could not find an answer to my question, so I am posting here hoping someone has the answer.

I am the new owner of a 68 convertible with an automatic transmission and the Hurst His/hers shift. When I shift into either drive or reverse, I get a clunk and the car jerks (forward or reverse depended on what I am shifting to). The idle speed does not seem excessive because when I am at a stop light with one foot on the brakes the engine sounds right (sounds like if it were much lower rpm, it might stall). Can anyone shed some light on this problem (what is causing the clunk and what can I do to eliminate or at least decrease it)?


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Bad u joints in the driveline?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Either U-joints or excessive lash with ring and pinion.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*or*

broken or bad motor mount

exhaust hitting the floor .... usually its only in drive ...

time to put the ebrake on and block the tires

kick it into nuetral and rock the drive line back and forth ...

my money is on an oil soked bad tranny mount ...

where is the clunk coming from ... 

upper or lower rear control arm bushhing thats way worn will clunk

Scottt

time to go up on a rack b4 it busts


----------



## BigDBigD (Jan 7, 2017)

I put it on jack stands this morning and checked the drive shaft for a worn u joint or excessive lash with ring and pinion. There was no play visible when rotating the drive shaft by hand. I don't think it is a bad motor or tranny mount because just before I got it, the engine and tranny had been pulled and the engine was basically rebuilt (bored, new pistons, new valves, new cam etc) and the guy doing the work is very detailed oriented and I can't see him not checking the mounts when he reinstalled it.

Since my first post, I have been experimenting and found that if I hold the brake pedal in when shifting to drive or reverse, it does not make the clunking sound but goes into gear smoothly and is ready to move when I let up on the brake pedal.

Does this tell anyone anything? Maybe I don't have a problem since it does not happen when applying the brake when shifting. Your thoughts and ideas are welcome.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

This thread on the PY forum may be helpful to you. In particular,* Post #28* on this thread may be of special interest. I have a '68 w/TH400 that clunks big time into D or R and the idle speed seems low. I worry my problem (and maybe yours) is the same center support bolt. Read this and see what you think:

1968 GTO bad vibration - Page 2 - PY Online Forums

Best of luck with solving this!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine does it shifting into reverse often when the engine is warm ........ it's from a shift kit that was installed by a previous owner that raced the car. The car would shift hard into 3rd from the kit. Had a buddy look at it when he rebuilt my valve body. He quieted down the hard shift into 3rd but will do it when the engine is warmed while shifting manually while the using the rally shifter. When the trans oil is cold shifts smooth R and into 3rd, when warm or hot shifts harder. Sometimes it shifts fine however. It doesn't 'jerk' like it did before check balls and other adjustment in valve body were performed. Before then it really shifted hard whether the fluid was cold or hot with a hard knock and hard jerk.


----------

